# Scotty Rod Holders ?



## bpmick (Dec 7, 2006)

HI 
looking for a Scotty Triple Rod Holder .?
Anyone know were I can pick up ome in Melb ?

cheers Mick


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

I *think* I saw scotty gear at JV Marine in Springvale Rd, other than that, no idea.


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Triple hey! I looked into them, and all the shops I spoke to said they were a special order.


----------



## abercornmick (Oct 10, 2006)

Anaconda in Bayswater have Scotty rod holders but I'm not sure if they have the triples. Their phone number is 8720 4000....I've just gotten their new catalogue


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

I ordered one from the US. it was faster than getting a special order locally. 
( http://www.kayakfishinggear.com/Kayak_F ... oducts.htm )

Victor


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2007)

Yeah I want to get one soon too.

I won't be buying it local, definately from the US.

$50 at Basspro.com plus postage and the conversion should get it here heaps cheaper than buying it local.

I think Dallas bought his from Calebo's over ther

Cheers


----------



## bpmick (Dec 7, 2006)

Thanks Guys

Got a price of $150.00 and its a special order. Ordering from OS may be the go.

cheers Mick


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

Funny, in one of the Fishing Mags the RRP was $62.50 Australian


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Looks like "special order"=Stick the fist in.


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

victor-victor said:


> Funny, in one of the Fishing Mags the RRP was $62.50 Australian


What mag was that? Did that include the actual rod holders as well, or was it just the triple bar?

If it includes the holders, I'll definately grab one!


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

I think it was Modern Fishing or Fishing World in the Latest Product section. The price was for the bar only, holders where extra.

Victor


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Does anyone know where the best place to get them in Brisbane/Gold Coast is?
Are they the best rod holder or is there something better?


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Hi-Yo said:


> Relax Dan
> 
> You knew the Scotty products were exy here in Oz


 :lol: he he he - Wanna get pimpin :lol:

Biggera - I was in Jones's Tackle at Lutwyche last night and they have them. They can order in any of the Scotty products you want.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks Fishin_Dan.
Are they reasonably priced?


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2007)

I was quoted $130.00 for the Scotty Tripple Bar Only here on the coast.

Ended up getting mine from Cabela's. I think it came to around the same price as the local price, but it was delivered faster than the locals could do (arrived in about a week), but also included three Scotty rod holders!

My advice would be to order OS 

They really are a sweet setup though guys......I would have the tripple on any kayak I purchased in the future.

The little lure/tackle holders on the front of the bar are great and keeps everything at hand when yak fishing


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks for the advice Dallas!
I'll be going OS too!


----------



## bpmick (Dec 7, 2006)

Biggera Yakker said:


> Thanks for the advice Dallas!
> I'll be going OS too!


Hi what is the cost landed here if purchased fron the States?
I have been quoted $100 to 119 froim JV in laverton.

cheers Mick


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

Cabelas sell the full scotty range but with their name on them. The prices are good but the postage/freight is around 40% of your order total, but that will get you the goods in around 4-5 days and still cheaper than local. 
http://www.kayakfishinggear.com/Kayak_F ... oducts.htm
is another great site in the us for Kayak fishing gear at god prices.
JV Marine on springvale rd had scotty rod holders for sale around $60 for the larger rod holders, they were on the floor on the tackle shop side of the cash register, looked like they were clearing out some old stock. They didnt have any other scotty gear and recommended that I search the net for ram rod holders as an alternative. 
Another option for a similar style holder is snap-loc (occy has them on his yak) and they are a ocal product made in warragul vic I think. Dont know abut quality but they are avail in whitworths marine shops
http://www.whitworths.com.au

spent quite a few beers on the net looking at holders....I havent even got my kayak yet...hopefully tommorrow


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Seconded occy, the snaplok's are fine pieces of kit.


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

Howdy,
Just popped into Billfisher tackle in frankston Ph: (03) 9783 9774, walked down the end of his shop and spotted scotty rod holders hanging on the wall. Unbelievable, just ordered them from the USA and they were right under my nose all the time. He can order in other stuff aswell, told me he was ordering in some extentions for another yak fisherman. Generally they are a good bunch and like most tackle shops are great with the local info. I will be looking local in future, although a late nite having a few beers infront on the pc is a nice way to shop :lol:


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Heh, squizzy, I am that other yak fisherman.


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

:lol: its a small world. Yeah he said he was putting his kids thru college on the profits from the Hobie guy!...not really they are a pretty good down their and I will be buying much more from those guys. Gotta support the local shops otherwise they will dissapear.


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Yeah, nice enough blokes in there, I've been buying tackle there since I was a tiddler, been there as long as I can remember.

They've got a good selection of SPs there too, no matter how many I;ve got I always seem to find another pack that i *need*


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

yeah, I think he's put his kids thru college on what he has sold to me over the years. I went in yesterday and asked him about sp's and fishing in the bay and he gave me three types of sp, all the ones mentioned on the forum here. You have obviously trained him well, or like most good salesman he's been listening to his customers. im all dressed up and nowhere to go...still waiting, waiting waiting waiting on the kayak


----------

